# 175 Visa Granted Today !!



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello everyone 
I'm glad to announce we got our 175 visa granted today :clap2: 
I never really contributed enough on this forum , but the amount of other's contribution that i have 'consumed' is immense. Thank you so much to all of you for asking, telling,suggesting,complaining,laughing and crying on this forum. 
1.5 years back when i started dreaming about Oz ( after i saw a program on Discovery channel on melbourne ) , my first research began from this forum, even before i began reading into the official immigration site. 
Then on, this forum and I were like secret lovers , you guys kept talking , i listened and made it.Allow me to say Thank you once again plz. 
In fact , it was because of this forum i decided i didnt need any agent to help me find my way to Oz, you guys told me about IELTS,ACS,Application,Change of Circumstances,State Sponsorship,Meds,PCC and also taught me how to wait and some of you even discussed how to celebrate when you get the visa. Amazing.
I went through several ups and downs in last 1 year, state sponsorship rejected etc.., but you guys kept me going. Long story. 
So here I am, with several questions still on my mind, but now I think I'm in a position to answer several questions too 

OK,few questions for those of you who have the VISAs, 

Is there a time limit to get Visas stamped ? wifey dear is away and wants me to wait for 10-12 days before she comes over and we go for stamping together with our little 3 mnt old son.We live in Pune,India and stamping will happend in Mumbai which is like 4 hrs drive frome here.
How should i approach job hunting ? Agents,Sites,You ? any link will be highly appreciated.
Can you start a business in Oz having 175 visa , i mean to ask does buying land,starting business would need some special visa?

Ok and for those of you who are waiting over or thinking over or confused over what to do regarding 175 visa, Ask me anything , I will try my best to answer them. quick tip: "Hang in there". 

Special thanks to Dolly,Anj 

Will share my timeline soon.

cheers
MaxOz


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations...!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS :cheer2:

No, I'm pretty sure there's no time limit on getting your passports stamped.

A month before you actually move over, contact recruitment agencies and companies directly. Now that you have your visa they will be interested in interviewing you. For the IT side (can't remember which profession you are in) we used Gemteq, Hudsons and Greythorn.

The beauty of the 175 is that you are free to do whatever you want, so if you want to start a business you can.

Do you have an idea of when you'll be moving over?

Dolly


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

.... congrats from me as well


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations - it's great to hear that people are still getting visas! :clap2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Warm wishes from us :clap2:


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats Max ......Its nice to know that you got visa , Yes waiting is integral part of AU visa , All the best for your upcoming move.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Max

Congratulations . Your thread, first thing in the morning made me smile..
For Job hunting, try networking, contact agents, try seek and other job portals but they dont work as well as networking sites like linkedin and others does.


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats buddy... can you provide your timeline too... just curious to know....


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Great u waited for such a long time... we couldnt .....standing on out toes...with weird faces of anxiety.............:ranger::rofl:


Have a great time with ur family...best wishes for things ahead...........:clap2::clap2:


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nice to know about it....its been some time since we heard of someone gett'g visa....congrats n loadsof luck for job search...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## smgujar (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Congrats !!!!!!! The real test starts from now ....All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

Friends 
Here is my timeline : 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
25 May 2009 - IELTS Test Cleared - 8 - 7.5 - 7.5 - 8
27 Aug 2009 - ACS online application filed. 
28 oct 2009 - ACS result recieved: CSL,MODL - .Net Specialist
03 Nov 2009 - SS Victoria applied
some day in Jan - SS rejected. 
01 March 2010 - Application 175 online.
28 March 2010 : CO assigned.
28 March 2010 : PCCS,Meds requested for wife and self.
04 april 2010 : Meds done, Change of circumstances submitted to include my son.
24 April 2010 : Requested CO to provide 2 months for Sons Passport and our PCC's 
02 June 2010: Sons passport and PCC's submitted
09 June 2010: Visa Grant. 
------------------------------------------------

so far the worst part in my application were the passport works 
- to get my sons passport as soon as i could .. 
- my pcc
- wife's pcc 

Pune passport office can really take you for a ride.
------------------------------------------------------ 
Ok few suggestions that could help : 

1. If you are on CSL dont bother about State sponsorship. It isnt really worth waiting for 1-2 months . So even if they say yes - how much time difference can that make: 2-3 months ? naah .. not really worth it .. 
and i'm not saying that coz i was rejected , but do some math n you would know... SS is really good for people who dont have 120 points.. for those who have 120 points .. hey leave SS for others. 

check out Bermudashorts reply on this post: 
http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=651475[Link removed by Moderator since it's to a competitive forum - sorry not allowed]

i read that when i was rejected ss for vic. She really makes sense. 

BermudaShorts : Thank you so much. :thumbup:

2. If you are by any chance from India, get your passport and PCC related work done the day you apply for VISA. 
In my case , My CO was right on time, responded timely, sometimes within hours, It was me and my PCC related stuff that delayed VISA. 

for instance, I applied on 01st March, and on 28th march, got a mail from CO asking Meds and PCC. If it werent for my sons passport which I couldnt get on time , thanks to Passport office's This and That rules,and if i had my pcc with me, i would have got the VISA on 09th April maybe ( going by the speed, you know what i mean .. ) 
That would have been like visa in 40 days or so. Cool huh ? 

I have no complaints for Immi guys. 
When i requested my CO to extend my time ( thru email) , I called up immi office just to be sure. Now there I have spoken to britishers, Americans,Thais in the past. I have travelled overseas few times but never really got a taste of Australian accent. And this guy on the other side quite really had that "australian" accent which i found a little difficult to understand , maybe bad phone line or what.But he was considerate and did not mind when i told him right in the beginning that i was having trouble understanding him so he might have to repeat whatever he was saying a few times.. He was cool. 

ok lets see what else,
go on ask me something. 

cheers 
MaxOz.


----------



## bluebird121 (Dec 3, 2009)

*How long does it take to get a permanent visa?*

I applied for a permanent visa last June . I applied for a defacto visa.. I was granted the semio permanent visa in November.. How long do I still have to wait. Another 6 months or a year before it is granted? also what is involved on the permanent visa? Thanks.Oh also if I marrried my partner does that carry any weight or not make any difference?


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

*Oct/Nov*

Dolly, 
We plan to move over around Oct/Nov 2010. 
hope to catch up with you. Which city you live in ? 
I dream of going to Melbourne.. but god knows where i'll land up. 
Depends on the best job offered. 

cheers
Maxoz.



Dolly said:


> :cheer2: CONGRATULATIONS :cheer2:
> 
> No, I'm pretty sure there's no time limit on getting your passports stamped.
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

maxoz............Congrats to you.
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Maxoz,

I am also from Pune.Is there way I can contact you.?I was planning to send you my mobile # and email thr PM (Private message) but,Looks like sending PM (Private message) facility is not there on this forum ...correct me if I am wrong.

My ACS is currently in progress I am currently preparing for IELTS.Hope I'll get 7 in all sections so that I can apply for 175 visa....

My questions are specific to PCC and med in Pune and job search after getting visa.It will be great if we can get in touch with each other.

Thanks,
Ajay



MaxOz said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm glad to announce we got our 175 visa granted today :clap2:
> I never really contributed enough on this forum , but the amount of other's contribution that i have 'consumed' is immense. Thank you so much to all of you for asking, telling,suggesting,complaining,laughing and crying on this forum.
> 1.5 years back when i started dreaming about Oz ( after i saw a program on Discovery channel on melbourne ) , my first research began from this forum, even before i began reading into the official immigration site.
> ...


----------



## rameshrk (Oct 31, 2010)

*Regarding IELTS*

Hi Ajay,

I am from Bangalore. I am finding out which IELTS test to take - General or Academic. From most of the forums i feel it is General is all that you need for migration. But if one has plans for studying there after you get a job visa, isn.t Academic-IELTS good. Can you help me on ths?
Thanks
Ramesh





ajaypatil said:


> Hi Maxoz,
> 
> I am also from Pune.Is there way I can contact you.?I was planning to send you my mobile # and email thr PM (Private message) but,Looks like sending PM (Private message) facility is not there on this forum ...correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats!!!


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Congrats buddy... can you provide your timeline too... just curious to know....


Wow neo leo, your IELTS score is high... how could you make it? hmm...


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes for study academic is must.For all the sections you should scored atleast 7.



rameshrk said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I am from Bangalore. I am finding out which IELTS test to take - General or Academic. From most of the forums i feel it is General is all that you need for migration. But if one has plans for studying there after you get a job visa, isn.t Academic-IELTS good. Can you help me on ths?
> Thanks
> Ramesh


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi TanKianWee,

It had been long time since i last sit for any exam and thus was very nervous. 
But, IELTS General Training test is quite easy when compared with the Academic one. While preparing, I just solved the sample exams from the IELTS 7,6 and 5 books. Also follow the tips and tricks for different sections. eg. Reading: do not read in details, scan the passage. Writing: be simple and to the point. Cover all the issues asked in the question... etc...
but above all take practice test honestly. I invested 1-2 hrs almost daily for 2 weeks in solving tests... 
GoodLuck... 

neo


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> Hi TanKianWee,
> 
> It had been long time since i last sit for any exam and thus was very nervous.
> But, IELTS General Training test is quite easy when compared with the Academic one. While preparing, I just solved the sample exams from the IELTS 7,6 and 5 books. Also follow the tips and tricks for different sections. eg. Reading: do not read in details, scan the passage. Writing: be simple and to the point. Cover all the issues asked in the question... etc...
> ...


Hi Neo,

Thanks for sharing, however my IELTS band score is just band 5... i wish to retake, however, i felt that my english is poor... May i know where do you get the sample exams from IELTS 7,6 and 5 books??? Hmm... Wish to hear from you 

TanKianWee


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

search online for downloads.. torrents etc.. its eaily available... unfortunately i have deleted the stuff


----------



## TanKianWee (Nov 29, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> search online for downloads.. torrents etc.. its eaily available... unfortunately i have deleted the stuff


Could you please advise where to download? Hmm... And any keywords to search for it?  Many Thanks.


----------



## MaxOz (Dec 2, 2009)

@No Leo, Ajay, TankianWee - Have you guys got your Visa ? 

Ajay - Its been a year since I got my visa sorry i couldnt get in touch with you. 
We can get in touch now. I would suggest we do. My email id - makhija.at the rate of. gmail.com 

I just hope the moderators do not have problems sharing email ids with members. After all connecting is what we are here for. isnt it ? 

thanks 
KUldeep


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

TanKianWee I have PM you "Links to download IELTS Cambridge 1-7 books " hope this helps 
all the best 


TanKianWee said:


> Could you please advise where to download? Hmm... And any keywords to search for it?  Many Thanks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

congratulations..


MaxOz said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm glad to announce we got our 175 visa granted today :clap2:
> I never really contributed enough on this forum , but the amount of other's contribution that i have 'consumed' is immense. Thank you so much to all of you for asking, telling,suggesting,complaining,laughing and crying on this forum.
> 1.5 years back when i started dreaming about Oz ( after i saw a program on Discovery channel on melbourne ) , my first research began from this forum, even before i began reading into the official immigration site.
> ...


----------

